# move to oaxaca OR veracruz?



## kimi (Dec 11, 2010)

am thinking of moving to oaxaca OR veracruz. presently live in La Paz. am 58, retired on small fixed income under $700/mo.USD. my furnished one BR apartment here is under $400/mo.USD and with elect./gas/cable runs about $450 total. can this be done in safe, quiet area in or around oaxaca/ veracruz? thanks, kim


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You seem to be moving to either a high and cool elevation location or a hot and humid sea level location from a rather dry sea level location, have you taken that into you decision? are or will you be getting an FM#?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would think you can easily find accommodations for that price or less in either place. We live in Guanajuato and currently rent a furnished 2BR apartment with all utilities included for about $380 a month.

I agree with chicois8, there is a big difference in climate between those two places! Personally, I'd vote for Oaxaca. If I were to live in the state of Veracruz, I'd live in Xalapa or the surrounding areas as they are more temperate than the coastal city of Veracruz.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Do a search on Catemaco, Veracruz. The Los Tuxtlas mountains take the edge off both the heat in the summer and the cold in the winter. Long term rentals are well within your range.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I second the Catemaco suggestion -- it was our other finalist with Guanajuato. Weather was the deciding factor in Guanajuato's favor since there are a lot of gray days in Catemaco/Xalapa and abundant sunshine here in Gto. 

However, we really liked it a lot and the rents are better there than here in Gto. So, like tepetapan says, rentals should be well within your budget.


----------



## kimi (Dec 11, 2010)

*move: oaxaca OR veracruz?*



chicois8 said:


> You seem to be moving to either a high and cool elevation location or a hot and humid sea level location from a rather dry sea level location, have you taken that into you decision? are or will you be getting an FM#?


i'll try to respond to all who have written so far and thanks for your information! evidently rents in my price range are available in both cities, but a safe and quiet neighborhood is important also. internet availability essential!

veracruz is twice as large as oaxaca, somewhat of a factor but with a wal-mart, sam's club, which is nice. both cities have a sophistication and cosmopolitan atmosphere which i desire and i know oaxaca has a larger ex-pat community which i DO want.

i know veracruz will get humid and muggy, have less sun. my concern here would be, higher a/c costs? it has beaches close by which i want. 

oaxaca would then be the opposite? more sun, more moderate temps., but the beaches a distance away? 

and to CIRCLE 110: rents better than in Gto? and you pay $380 USD for 2 BR furnished apt., utilities included? unbelievable!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I couldn't begin to compare Catamaco with either Veracruz, el puerto, or Oaxaca. I have visited all three cities - well two cities and one pueblo. Although Catamaco is nice, it doesn't offer the services of the larger cities. Apparently, the OP is comfortable in hot, humid climate as well as a cool, dry one.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Catemaco is indeed a pueblo but it is only a 15-20 drive to Xalapa where you can find plenty of culture and every big box you might need. However, if you want that buzz of a bigger city, it probably isn't the place for you.

If one lived in or near the historic centro of Oaxaca it will take you nearly that long to get to the same kind of stores although the culture is at your doorstep. Veracruz el puerto has everything but if you are looking for beaches, I was resoundingly unimpressed with the beaches there. I understand there are some nicer ones if you travel a ways out of the city but I'm not a beach guy so we didn't go so I can't comment on them.

Most of my circle of friends is Mexican so I don't know much about the expat communities in those cities since I don't generally have a whole lot of involvement with them (outside this excellent forum!). Maybe I should... more friends is a good thing!

As for rents, I always thought ours was a bit high by Mexican standards. I have read many posts here in this forum from folks paying a lot less than us. One year ago in Xalapa we paid $1200 MP a week for a one bedroom with utilities included. I'm sure long term rents are much cheaper than that. I haven't been in Oaxaca for a couple years but at that time the rents there were very reasonable, certainly less than here in Guanajuato.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

_Catemaco is indeed a pueblo but it is only a 15-20 drive to Xalapa where you can find plenty of culture and every big box you might need. However, if you want that buzz of a bigger city, it probably isn't the place for you._
I believe that circle110 confused Coatepec with Catamaco. While Coatepec is some 20 minutes from Xalapa, Catamaco is, at least, 5 to 6 hours away.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

oops.. you're right, I was confused. I visited them both on the same trip and got the names mixed up. I was referring to Coatepec, not Catemaco.


----------



## kimi (Dec 11, 2010)

*sun & water*



joaquinx said:


> _Catemaco is indeed a pueblo but it is only a 15-20 drive to Xalapa where you can find plenty of culture and every big box you might need. However, if you want that buzz of a bigger city, it probably isn't the place for you._
> I believe that circle110 confused Coatepec with Catamaco. While Coatepec is some 20 minutes from Xalapa, Catamaco is, at least, 5 to 6 hours away.


will try oaxaca i think. i need sun and water. even if pool where i can do laps, ok. former competitive swimmer, do two mi/day. will stay posted, thank you both.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

kimi said:


> am thinking of moving to oaxaca OR veracruz. presently live in La Paz. am 58, retired on small fixed income under $700/mo.USD. my furnished one BR apartment here is under $400/mo.USD and with elect./gas/cable runs about $450 total. can this be done in safe, quiet area in or around oaxaca/ veracruz? thanks, kim


Kimi:

I presume you mean Oaxaca City or Veracruz City as opposed to the states of the same names which are large and varied territories but I also think you are perhaps kidding. La Paz or Veracruz or Oaxaca? All three of these urban areas are vastly different from each other in numerous ways so I think you must be conducting a very preliminary search for things as yet ill-defined. There are a number of reasons to be both attracted to and repelled by both Veracruz and Oaxaca and both are seriously unlike La Paz so perhaps you can enlighten us as to exactly what you are trying to accomplish. Posts regarding the notion that you might be attracted to Catemaco,or Xalapa or Coatepec - all very attractive cities - are not serious responses unless your inquiry was purposefully incomplete.

I live at Lake Chapala and also in Chiapas but am quite familiar with these places in which you indicate a preliminary interest but you need to define further what you seek before I could possibly advise you on what your choice shoud be. I can say one thing, however; Vearcruz City ain´t cheap so if you are looking for cheap rentals, look elsewhere. 

More when you tell us more.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We never seriously considered anywhere in southern Mexico as wanted easy days drive to the border but if I did would be tough decision between Oaxaca City and San Cristobal for all sorts of reasons including history, ethnicity, handicrafts, food, housing, etc. I would never pick Veracruz although have heard Xalapa is beautiful. It just sits in the way of any number of storms and annually we hear of mudslides and flooding. Drove to San Cristobal early September and most of Veracruz was under water, and that was before major Hurricane hit.
We aren't beach peopled so that never a consideration. I think that the new highway from Oaxaca City to the coast would satisfy your beach yearnings and San Cristobal is famous for the swimming on the way to Palenque.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Personally I would not recommend living in Catemaco even to local Mexicans, but the town and Veracruz in general do provide a great jump off point to see most of central and southern Mexico. 

6-7 hours from Guatemala, 5-7 hours from Mexico City, 12 hours to the Caribbean, 14 hours to the US border, 4 hours to Palenque, 7 hours to Oacaca, 7 hours to the Mexican west coast, 5 hours to the heart of Chiapas, one hour to some gorgeous beaches, one hour to some gorgeous jungles, half an hour to some of the most significant remnants of the pre-Mayas. 3-4 hours to Veracruz City, possibly the most underrated destination in Mexico. 
Heck there is even a mini Walmart.


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

*think think think*



kimi said:


> am thinking of moving to oaxaca OR veracruz. presently live in La Paz. am 58, retired on small fixed income under $700/mo.USD. my furnished one BR apartment here is under $400/mo.USD and with elect./gas/cable runs about $450 total. can this be done in safe, quiet area in or around oaxaca/ veracruz? thanks, kim


Just came out-too dangerous:decision:


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Why the Move?*

If you don't mind my asking, why have you decided to leave Baja?
I ask because Baja and particularly, La Paz, is one of my possible destinations for retirement and if there's something I should know about La Paz; I'd like to know it.
YV


----------

